# wie subdomain einrichten?



## LEandeR (15. September 2002)

wie kann ich für meinen redhat webserver subdomains  einrichten?


vielen dank für alle schnellen und hilfreichen antworten 

Leander


----------



## Christian Fein (15. September 2002)

Ich nehme mal an du nutzt den apache webserver.

Subdomains richtest du auf selbe art und weise ein wie normale domains.

per VirtualHost


----------



## Friesi (19. September 2002)

einfach in die httpd.conf


```
<VirtualHost IP:PORT>
DocumentRoot /wo/die/sub/hin/soll/
ServerName sub.domain.de
</VirtualHost>
```

bsp:


```
<VirtualHost 217.196.72.60:80>
DocumentRoot /web/netzgames
ServerName www.netzgames.net
</VirtualHost>
```


----------

